# V/T GameStar(alle), Fritz Box,Games, FF VII(PC) und suche vieles



## YoKiller (17. Januar 2009)

_*Angebot:*_


*1) FRITZ BOX 7170*

Die Fritz Box WLAN 7170 SL befindet sich optisch als auch technisch in Top Zustand. Sie hat die Farbe rot/grau...

den Rest kennt ihr ja bzw. könnt es bei AVM, dem Hersteller, nachlesen

das alles ist dabei:

Fritz Box WLAN 7170 SL
Stromkabel
Telefonkabel

*2) Final Fantasy 7 für PC*

Final Fantasy 7 für den PC.
CDs und Hülle Top Zustand. Die Aussenseiten des Handbuchs musste ich leider mit Klebestreifen zusammenkleben.

*3) Power Point Presenter*

Zum Verkauf stehen hier 2 Power Point Presenter inkl. passender Batterien
*
4) Xbox 360 Spiele*

Dead or Alive: Xtreme 2

*
5) PS3-Spiele*

Resistance:Fall of Men

*6) Gamecube Spiele*

Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance
Resident Evil
Eternal Darkness
Super Smash Bros. Melee (Players Choice)
Kelly Slater’s Pro Surfer
Metroid Prime
F-Zero GX (Players Choice)
Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II
*
7) PS2 Spiele*

XG3: Extreme G Racing
Pro Evolution Soccer
Gran Turismo 3 A-spec
*
8 ) Xbox Spiele*

Aggressive Inline
NBA 2K3
NBA Live 2003
NBA Live 2005
International Superstar Soccer 2
Silent Hill 2
Shadows of Memories
Tony Hawk’s Underground
BMX XXX
Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 4
Enclave
Brute Force
Turok Evolution (leider keine Original Hülle)

*9) PC Spiele( alle Spiele in DVD Hüllen mit allem was drum und dran war)*

Summoner
Grandia 2
Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Das fünfte Element (nicht Erstauflage)
Mat Hoffman’s Pro BMX
Die Siedler: Das Erbe der Könige

===> alle in Top Zustand mit Hülle, Handbuch und CD/DVD und wenn nichts anderes angegeben Erstauflage
*
10) GameStar*

alle je erschienenen GameStar Ausgaben, geordnet nach Jahrgängen...
es stehen noch folgende Jahrgänge bereit:

1997 (da gab es ja nur 3 Ausgaben)
1998
1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2004
2005
2006
2007
2008
(abgesehen von 1997, als nur 3 Ausgaben erschienen, immer alle 12 Ausgaben, in sehr gutem zustand, da ich die eigentlich mal sammeln



_*

SUCHE*_


*1) Grafikkarte*

Ich suche eine Grafikkarte ab Radeon HD 4850 oder vergleichbar

*2) Xbox 360 Games*

Bietet einfach mal was an


----------



## YoKiller (27. Januar 2009)

und weiter


----------



## fiumpf (27. Januar 2009)

YoKiller am 17.01.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> *2) Final Fantasy 7 für PC*


Mach mir nen Preis, gern auch per PN.


----------



## YoKiller (6. Februar 2009)

und weiter


----------



## Dumbi (6. Februar 2009)

Dein Preis für FF 7?


----------

